

JavaScript molecule simulator - rogercosseboom
http://blahbleh.com/molecools.php?name=ethanol

======
biohacker42
Neat modeler, not so much a simulator.

~~~
wwalker3
I guess it's a simulator in that the bond angles and lengths dynamically
rearrange as you add new atoms or yank on existing ones. I'm not sure the
results are accurate (compared with density functional theory, Hartree-Fock,
etc.), but it looks pretty cool. I assume it's doing some sort of force-based
algorithm with an integrator.

~~~
pfedor
I think the OP was making reference to the fact that you can connect atoms
without regard for valence.

~~~
eru
And you can't double connect.

~~~
critic
Click on the bond button before adding an atom. It cycles from 1 to 3.

~~~
eru
Thanks!

------
kbrower
cool, if this was more cross browser compliant i would use it on chemsink.com.
the current java solution is slow.

